# Art Deco House



## tumble112 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello all, I haven't visited let alone posted for a long time but I thought I would share this find.

I must have driven past this house hundreds, if not thousands of times and never been aware of it. I only noticed it because I as a passenger for a change.

From the information I could gather it was built for a local businessman and his family in the 1930s and was gutted by fire at some point in the late 1960s or very early 70s. I have been told that the man and his wife died in the fire. I wasn't aware of this until after my visit.

On with the pictures...


191 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


165 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

Lots of rusty old things left in the garage..


169 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


170 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


173 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


189 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



The house


175 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

These radiators are nice 


176 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

Fire has destroyed this part of the house


179 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


180 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


190 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

The bathroom seemed the most intact room but due to the absence of an upper floor, this was the best shot I could get


184 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

One of the few remaining glass bricks in the stairway window


186 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr 

Hope you enjoyed looking


----------



## HughieD (Jun 28, 2017)

Trashed but enough of interest to merit a report. Thank you Sludden.


----------



## Ferox (Jun 29, 2017)

Interesting looking place mate. I do like art deco


----------



## krela (Jun 29, 2017)

What a waste.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 29, 2017)

Thats cool, reminds me of an airfield control tower!


----------



## krela (Jun 29, 2017)

BikinGlynn said:


> Thats cool, reminds me of an airfield control tower!



Because many pre-ww2 era airfields were built to the same style.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes it just looks more like that than it does house!
There are a few deco style in Kettering (not derelict Im afraid lol) cant figure out if I love em or hate em!


----------



## Tigershark (Jun 29, 2017)

looks like a once lovely house, is there any more history on this place?


----------



## Rubex (Jun 29, 2017)

Passengers make the best spotters. Nice one Sludden


----------



## BoneDust (Jun 29, 2017)

Those radiators are something else. It's a shame the house is in this state. Nicely captured!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

Just love Art Deco and surreal derelict Art Deco even better!

Trees on the balcony show how long its been left like this and the rads half hidden, such a shame it would have been wonderful...but still looks great!

Yeah being a passenger spotter helps avoid the whiplash and near misses in the ditch I've suffered from wen driving past potential sites.


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm trying to find out more. The archives in the local library for the local newspaper only go up to 1930! There is more to tell about this house.


----------

